# Persona 4 thread of awesome



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2008)

New info from Famitsu.

Persona 4 (PS2)

- Trailer on DVD
- July 10th release
- 85% Complete
- Looks like Persona 3 but better
- 180+ Personas
- Hashino is directing, Soejima is art director and character designer, Meguro is composing

- Takes place in the countryside, a more nostalgic environment
- The theme is murder mystery/suspense, it's a mystery thriller with twists and turns
*- Multiple endings
- 1.5x the size of P3
- 60-70 hours*
- There is a weather forecast system, and whenever there is a fog, a murder occurs

The PS2 will never die.  Can't fucking wait for this. 

More images here:


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sonovabitch, beat me too it

I hope this get to come to NA territories, though it is pretty late in the game


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 18, 2008)

PS2 refuses to die. Very nice though I don't think it will be released in yurop


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Atlus remains win.


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 18, 2008)

Go PS2 damn wow this shit wont die. It is sad when the predecessor does better than the next level. PS3 just cant cut it. I will say with my flip top mod I have gotten the maximum use out of my PS2 like no other system except for Dreamcast. I just got Persona 3 last week so I cant wait to have 4.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 18, 2008)

i can't wait!!! I love p3, but it could use improvements and i hope p4 delivers! I like the idea of mulitple endings!


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 18, 2008)

When they say multiple endings, do they mean simply different story wise or minor alterations to the gameplay (SMT III Nocturne Maniacs) 

I doubt it will be completely different scenarios, like if you do A the final level is in an amusement park and the enemy is X, but if you do B the last level is in a Whorehouse and the enemy is Y. That would be pretty cool though


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 18, 2008)

YES! I just came all over, with the news of FES coming to America and now P4 for PS2. >.< 

I am one happy camper.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2008)

Chicken and brockly *In special talk it means "Looks fucking awesome* Can't wait. Buying it day 1.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome, but they could've done it on next-gen consoles.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 18, 2008)

Good God, PS2 is just like an...unrelenting, persistant sunnuva bitch who will go on and on. Seriously, it just won't die even now.

PS2 > PS3, Xbox 360, and Nintendo Wii.

FAKT!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2008)

> - 100-110 hours


Fixed that for ye. God P3 was long. I cracked the 90 hour mark near the end.

I look forward to it.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 18, 2008)

Woot woot Persona 3 was really Fing awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2008)

This is good news, then again it is expected. Atlus has said they will not full support Next generation systems in the full yet ( though they said they would support the Wii + Ps2 the most for a while yet). 


Plus since the persona series only sells great in japan it makes sense they did not move it to Wii or anything else. Considering the PS2 sales there are at 21 million and the Nintendo DS at 22 million. The next console after that in sales is PSP then Wii right behind that. So it makes buisness sense for them to do so.

though ps2's support is crazy its just as much as NES's The only other console to last 9 years + and the only console to live 7 years  + with no next gen update.



I cannot wait for this and FES persona 3 to!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is good news, then again it is expected. Atlus has said they will not full support Next generation systems in the full yet ( though they said they would support the Wii + Ps2 the most for a while yet).
> 
> 
> Plus since the persona series only sells great in japan it makes sense they did not move it to Wii or anything else. Considering the PS2 sales there are at 21 million and the Nintendo DS at 22 million. The next console after that in sales is PSP then Wii right behind that. So it makes buisness sense for them to do so.
> ...


Persona 3 did very well in america compared to msot rpgs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy crap...this never ends XD.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Persona 3 did very well in america compared to msot rpgs.



You got numbers? I am curious myself


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 18, 2008)

Didn't P3 get best RPG of 07? Or was it best PS2 RPG of 07...


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet!  I was worried it would be for the PS3.


----------



## Xell (Mar 19, 2008)

PS2?? Christ.

Well, should be good. But I still need to play Persona 3.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 19, 2008)

Persona 4 DVD Trailer:

DBZ PS3/360


----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think that PS2 did any better than PS1 in the first years, compared to PS3 against PS2 now.

But a 4th installment, that sounds sweet.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it wrong that i'm a bit dissapointed that this is for ps2? 

Anyway 2 years beats a 6 year wait for Persona 3. Loving the mains persona design and the country setting.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2008)

BRICKS ARE SHAT!


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> BRICKS ARE SHAT!



I CONCURR!


----------



## Citan (Mar 22, 2008)

all i have to say is WOOOOOOO


----------



## Lucius (Oct 6, 2008)

gametrailers.com has released some trailers with english voice acting:


Chie's voice seems a bit awkward to me..


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 6, 2008)

Alright, I just want to ask a question and would be very grateful if anyone can answer it, though it might be too early for this question to be answerable.

It generally annoyed me to have to buy Persona 3 and then Persona 3 FES when I just could have waited. So do you think or know that Persona 4 will have a new edition version at some point or will it be complete to start with?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2008)

^So far from interviews with the creator, no, it doesn't look like that'll happen this time.

BUT I wouldn't hold your breath there. Since Persona 2 and 3 both got expansions, not sure about the first one.

But I would go ahead and buy it if I were you. It's only $40. And it comes with an OST.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Three more weeks yeah? YAY


----------



## Lucius (Dec 10, 2008)

bump for great justice

just got it woot!

i loved persona 3. hope this is gonna be as awesome. seems they finaly got rid of the honorifics^^


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Bah, I gotta wait until Christmas since I don't think I have a job anymore.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2008)

GREAT AWESOME OMEGA  GOODNESS!


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Got it. it's great.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 10, 2008)

I am going to get it friday! Can't wait to play it


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2008)

I still haven't even touched my Persona 3 FES...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm playing it right now. It's like epic butt sex.

But anyways, I find it a little harder than Persona 3. But that's mainly because they changed some of the mechanics of the battle system and surprise attack system.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2008)

Fucking store bought up all the copies in the wearhouse so mine didn't get it yet. Fuck you store, whichever you are.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 10, 2008)

This game is like taking Viagra, putting IcyHot on your dick and having a never ending orgy with Samui From Naruto, Boa Hancock from One Piece, and every hot woman from Persona 3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn, handling HP and SP is way harder than it was in P3. I remember all you had to do was go back to the main entrance of Tartarus in P3 to heal your HP/SP but you have to Sleep to do that in P4.....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2008)

I got this fucking bitch, YES. Now i gotta study for finals, fucking dammit


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

Why did no one bump this? Got to the bath house. Naoto may be a girl but this guy is reeeeally homo.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Naoto's a boy? 0_0


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2008)

What is the name of the main char? I know you're not given a name but like how it was Arisato Minato for P3 there should also be 1 for p4. (i don't have p4 yet, i was just wondering for when i get it...waiting for an undub to be done currently lol)


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

There is no official name unless they start up a manga adaptation.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2008)

Nooo, I'm stuck at the bath house.. Too under levelled. I'm about to give up going for Max S. Link...


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> What is the name of the main char? I know you're not given a name but like how it was Arisato Minato for P3 there should also be 1 for p4. (i don't have p4 yet, i was just wondering for when i get it...waiting for an undub to be done currently lol)



Seta Souji is the name given in the P4 manga.

Also, the bathhouse isn't that bad. Just remember not to use elemental attacks unless absolutely necessary. Make a good physical-based persona, and use the hp based skills. SP should only be used for healing, that way you get the most out of each dungeon. 

I honestly found that the castle was harder than the bathhouse, as I took two trips in that one (in which the first trip my team was almost dead after fighting the midboss, so I had to go back another time) compared to the bathhouse that I finished in one trip... Though I guess that was more to do with my persona lineup (Rakshasa with Invigorate 2 and Auto-Tarukaja and multi target all element Sarasvati)and a Death Arcana Chance.

I'm not that far though... only in 6/13 right now. I'm just playing at my own pace, trying to raise SLinks as much as possible, though it's easier to do that now compared to the original and FES.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

How do I get Rakshasa with Invigorate 2 and Auto Tarakaja? I think I'm doing it wrong. The midboss almost killed me. I'm having an easier time than the castle but still could be doing better.

Also what level were you?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 16, 2008)

Do the Persona games follow one another or are they all different like Final Fantasy?  I saw an ad for P4 and it looked interesting, but I don't want to dive into a game that might be tagging along with a story from previous in the series.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2008)

They are separate but they all share a common theme of high school.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll have to look into it then.  Thanks


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2008)

Got the game. Its awesome

I am kinda stuck at the last level of the bath house. What level do recommend i should be at? Plus does anyone know the last day to save that guy so i don't lose time?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm at level 21 now on the bath house and getting raped by those damned magicians. I'm gonna go grind some more.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 16, 2008)

Teddies voice is...not so awesome >.<


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2008)

Teddie is fucking ballin don't hate. 

Saved Kanji, think slutness is next.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 16, 2008)

Crazy, what level do you recommend fighting Kanji's Shadow? I usually die from poison. ;_;


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2008)

I was able to beat Kanji's shadow earlier today..at level 20. Then again i am on easy-and get 10 chances to revive-and had to do so once. I usually play easy first time through-its easier to figure out how to do everything for next time.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2008)

I got a mask that protects from poison fuck yeah!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Crazy, what level do you recommend fighting Kanji's Shadow? I usually die from poison. ;_;



I was level 25 with all my characters. Make sure you kill nice guy before doing ANY damage to Kanji's shadow. So that none of his shit is buff. Also make sure you use eligor or something like that as the MC persona, it's resistance against Physical attacks, making most of the shadow's attacks do 10-11 damage.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I'm at level 22. I guess I'll get Eligor. I've got some training to do.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my vote for game of the year.  Everything seems to be at a smaller scale than it was with Persona 3...but it hasn't affected my enjoyment of it.  

The storyline feels a little like death note to me.

I probably don't like the characters as much...but it's still fun.

A great game.

When will Persona 5 be available?  

As for where I am...

Level:  53
Location:  Heaven, 1st Paradise
Difficulty:  Normal

Things have gotten easier lately.  Kanji and Yukiko's shadows may have been my most difficult fights so far.  I stomped the last guy...but some people might have trouble with him/her/it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Rukia said:


> This is my vote for game of the year.  Everything seems to be at a smaller scale than it was with Persona 3...but it hasn't affected my enjoyment of it.
> 
> The storyline feels a little like death note to me.
> 
> ...



I think it's the PS2 game of the year and best RPG of the year. But i gotta disagree it being smaller then P3, if anything it fixes major problems. 

Better then P3 - 
-Better Voice Acting
-Better Battle System *Similar but no more slip = miss turn bullshit*
-Difficulty isn't as spiked at certin parts like P3. 
-Better overall story
-Better S.links

Think the only thing i liked better in P3 was some character designs and some characters themselves. And i liked P3 alot, but P4 wins in almost every way for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh I think you misunderstood what I meant.  

The smaller scale comment.  I was just talking about the struggle within the game.  I'm not saving the world this time...I'm saving Inaba.  Failure in Persona 3 meant the end of the world.  Failure in Persona 4 so far just means 5-6 people would die.

I agree that Persona 4 has Persona 3 beat in just about every category.

Some people were hating on Teddie earlier...I have to admit that his voice is annoying; but I think he brings great comedy to most of his scenes.

I'm now on Heaven, 3rd Paradise.  And the regular shadows here are a bitch.  They aren't weak against any of the 4 elements (fire, ice, wind, and electricity).  There are these dice that do that Last Resort attack...but when they do it here...it kills all 4 of my characters.  In addition, they seem to always be paired up with these guys that alternate between casting Diarama and the most powerful fire (attack all) attack.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 17, 2008)

Really, Whity? I think P3 is a lot easier than P4. And P4 doesn't feel as big(open) as P3 was to me, yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2008)

P4 is definitely harder.  I played P3 on Expert and have been playing P4 on Normal.  That fight against Shadow Yukiko was as hard as any fight in P3.  And these shadows in Heaven's Paradise are a pretty vicious bunch.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Oh I think you misunderstood what I meant.
> 
> The smaller scale comment.  I was just talking about the struggle within the game.  I'm not saving the world this time...I'm saving Inaba.  Failure in Persona 3 meant the end of the world.  Failure in Persona 4 so far just means 5-6 people would die.
> 
> ...



Ah ok, sorry got confused. I agree, main mission has a different feeling, but it's great to totally feel like a new adventure despite being pretty close to the last one in gameplay. 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Really, Whity? I think P3 is a lot easier than P4. And P4 doesn't feel as big(open) as P3 was to me, yet.



Well P4 is sure harder but not so many cheap deaths yet. I hated in P3 when you get into a battle = Death = MC dead = lost 2 hours. Hasn't happen to much in P4 for me, and i like that better. 

Also i feel it's even bigger then P3. In P3 there was only the school and the mansion right and one other place. Kinda closed like this one but we all the main thing is the story, and it kicked ass in both


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Bah, still don't have the game.

Been playing the answer in FES in the mean time, never did actually play it since it's just dungeon crawling.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> How do I get Rakshasa with Invigorate 2 and Auto Tarakaja? I think I'm doing it wrong. The midboss almost killed me. I'm having an easier time than the castle but still could be doing better.
> 
> Also what level were you?



I don't exactly remember the recipe that I used as I was only randomly fusing a bunch of stuff together, but I think Rakshasa gets Auto Taru at 25, since I had my Strength SLink at 6 by that time. I'm fairly certain I beat Shadow Kanji at 24, since I think that's the level that Raks is.

Anyway, work is really cutting down my time to play this game, but I'm at 7/15, level 33 at the moment. Striptease dungeon: Overall, it's a lot easier than the previous ones since you have more experience in getting the advantage and can probably conserve your SP well. 

Striptease boss: VERY EASY if you play smart and guard at the *obvious* times. If you want to make the fight a joke, get a persona that drains ice (King Frost or Ganga, I think) and watch as the boss heals you with a Mind Charged Mabufula.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2008)

Heaven's Paradise boss took me forever (45 minute fight) and I used a lot of items.  I sort of rushed through it though.  I probably should have grinded more.  May come back to hurt me in December.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2008)

FUCK!  I got the bad ending.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those decisions on December 3rd are tough.  I thought I made the right ones but apparently I was wrong.




*Edit: I have gotten the bad ending 4 times in a row now!*


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 18, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Edit: I have gotten the bad ending 4 times in a row now!*



Damn, too much bad luck, huh? Well, more resetting then. Hopefully you get the good ending.


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2008)

level 35 and just beat teddy bear monster

on normal

ill be level 45 when i have to save the next person from TVland

noata i think

im at the part where 

*Spoiler*: __ 



king moron just died and we are trying to figure shit out


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2008)

FUUUUCK looked at the spoiler


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2008)

it was funny

would watch it again if i could rewind

and


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, I finally answered the questions correctly and am now on track to complete the murder mystery.


*Spoiler*: _The Killer_ 



I wasn't surprised at all to learn that Adachi is the mastermind behind everything.

He had been suspicious to me from the beginning.  He always came by and gave us information about the case whenever we hit the wall.  I was also suspicious of him because of his voice actor.  He has arguably the most famous voice actor on the show.  

I preordered my copy of Persona 4 and it came with an artbook that also had incriminating pictures of Adachi.  So I knew there was more to him than we originally though.

But damn!  Even I was surprised when he revealed his true personality.  He pulled a fucking "Aizen" on us all.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a day off today, so I got to spend more time to play this. I must say though, dungeon after striptease is just awesome. It sure brings me back... 

Boss is a bit tedious. Get ready to deal with two attacks in one turn, and be sure to have something that cures exhaustion. Was Level 43 when I beat it, using a level 37 Neko Shogun. Make sure you hit it with Rakunda and you Tarukaja/Matarukaja your heavy hitters, as it has a lot of hp, and you will NOT want to lengthen the fight too much.

@Rukia: Nice, you finally got through, huh? Best of luck then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2008)

I've played a lot of RPG's in my day...even dating back to Dragon Warrior for the Nintendo.  But I have to say...most of them are too easy.

They all have the same sort of status affecting spells.  (Defense +, Haste, Attack +, Evade +, Hit +, etc.)  But I very rarely have to use any status spells when I play these games.  Usually I can just attack, cast some attack magic, and use some healing items.  This is not the case with these Persona games.  One character (usually my main character) is almost completely devoted to casting status spells on my 3 additional characters.

I find myself switching my main characters Persona all of that time so that the powerful elemental magic being cast by my enemies won't cripple him and knock him on his ass.

I love the difficulty involved with this franchise.  Persona 3 FES Expert...I was literally struggling and sweating the entire game.  Persona 4 Normal fight against Yukiko, the additional shadow that showed up in her castle, and Kanji's shadow...these fights were hard as hell.  And shadow Yukiko beat me twice before I defeated her.  I can't remember the last time a boss beat me so easily that early into a game.

I remember I had bad luck when I was at the "Heaven" stage.  I got an arcana card that allowed the next several enemies to get the drop on me.  Even if I hit them in the back with a sword strike...the battle started with them at the advantage.  And that shit was hard as hell.  I had to use vanishing balls to escape a couple of times.  (Always stock up on vanishing balls.  If your main character dies...it's game over.)  I have probably died 5-6 times now.  And I had 4 sort of game overs since I couldn't answer the December 3rd questions correctly.  (This resulted in the bad ending.)

Persona is becoming my favorite video game franchise.  I definitely like it more than Final Fantasy and Growlanser.  Suikoden is a completely different type of RPG.  And it's much easier...but I like it almost as much.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 19, 2008)

Rukia, that's exactly why I like the SMT franchise in general. You really have to think and learn how to make use of every skill you're given, because if you don't then you're making life a whole lot harder for yourself. I can't even imagine how many times War Cry, Fog Breath, the -nda debuffs, the -kaja buffs, Dekaja/Dekunda, and yes even Tentarafoo and Makajam have saved my ass in SMT.

A lot of people I know call the current SMT's (Nocturne, DDS, Persona franchise) "cheap" because it's game over when the MC dies and there are instant death spells. I say, the game gives the player all the tools necessary to succeed (items and skills-wise), so if the MC dies or you get hit by a Hama/Mudo, then it's completely your fault for not taking advantage of the in-game tools (and there are a lot, ranging from spells that prevent instant death, to Homunculi, to Null/Repel/Absorb skills).

@Rukia: have you played Nocturne? It's a bit harder than the Persona franchise, and it pretty much epitomizes the need to be prepared and to have a balanced party.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2008)

Aww man, I'll never have time to finish this game. ;_; My friend just lent me Fallout 3 and I got Dissidia on my PSP now....

I stopped right after beating Shadow Kanji too. And I heard the game gets easier from there...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2008)

My status update.

Location: Magatsu Inaba
Level: 64
Date: 12/08 Th
Dating: Rise


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess I sort of beat the game.  I solved the mystery and cleared the fog.  Someone told me I only got the normal ending though.  Apparently you have to max out all social links to get the true ending.  DAMN!  

Oh well, I was planning on collecting and creating additional Personas anyway.

I loved the arrogant rant the villain gave at the end.  

Anyways, I give this a 9/10.  And it was definitely the best RPG I played this year.  Persona 5 can't come soon enough.  I just hope the character design is better for the main character next time.

Relevant Completion Stats.

Time:  56 hrs, 42 m
Final Level: 76
Completed S-Links:  Yumi, Kou and Daisuke, Dojima, Sayoko, Yousuke, Teddie, Yukiko, Rise, Nanako, Ai


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, roommate picked up and started this game, had fun watchign him earlier.  he was chasing after a flamboyantly homosexual ghost (he said it was a shadow person or something), which I found hilarious.  

Then he got into an encoutner with some monsters.  One monster summoned anouther "grim reaper" looking monster.

Which then one shooted his main charecter from basically full health, ending the game on the spot, and setting him back a good while.

Hasn't turned the game back on since.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, only 56 hours? That is definitely way shorter than P4. But I guess that's a good thing since I don't have time to sit for 70-90 hours.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2008)

oh man, started up my own file, and this game is great.

What other JRPG has like the 3rd boss with the capabiltiies of one shotting anyone on your team every single attack.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like Shadow Yukiko.  

I've started another file.  I would like to get the True Ending.  I'll probably take my time now though.  I have started playing Tactics Ogre again (it's been a while since I beat that one).


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Sounds like Shadow Yukiko.
> 
> I've started another file.  I would like to get the True Ending.  I'll probably take my time now though.  I have started playing Tactics Ogre again (it's been a while since I beat that one).



Na, it was the knight guy before her.

Every charge he did connected for about 130 damage.

The only reasoned I survived is becuase he attacked my main char 3 times in a row, and my teammates through themselves infront of it 3 times.  and barely at that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Na, it was the knight guy before her.
> 
> Every charge he did connected for about 130 damage.
> 
> The only reasoned I survived is becuase he attacked my main char 3 times in a row, and my teammates through themselves infront of it 3 times.  and barely at that.


Yeah, I had a hard time with him the first time too.  Sort of because I wasn't expecting him.  I didn't even heal my party before I opened the door.  I guess I am used to seeing a save point before mid-bosses like that in most RPG's.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2008)

^Doesn't Teddie always remind you when there's a boss behind the door or an event? That's how I know to heal or use Goho-M's to save.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a bad habit of clicking through dialogue without reading sometimes.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I had a hard time with him the first time too.  Sort of because I wasn't expecting him.  I didn't even heal my party before I opened the door.  I guess I am used to seeing a save point before mid-bosses like that in most RPG's.



I got through him, with decent health and everything. (except my main charecter had like 4 SP)

A few floors later, I ran into 4 beetles in one fight that reflect all physical, and only one of my people had much SP left.  I attempted to run.

2 of them criticaled and got second attacks, 6 attacks after my attempt, everyone on my team was dead.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea, the start is the hardest part of this game. I really hated Shadow Yukiko especially when I first fought her at 10 and got wiped pretty badly. The mid boss was also pretty damn hard to kill at level 7, haha. 

Rukia, did you go for the new game+, or a completely fresh file?

By the way, I've seen a really good trick that those in the beginning or middle of the game can use to make their lives a whole lot easier. On Skill Change days, attempt to fuse a Kaiwan, and see if Tetrakarn morphs. This is because Tetrakarn seems to be a fairly high level skill, and with the current skill morph rules, will morph to other skills of the same level, namely Brave Blade, Spell Master, Akasha Arts, and Repel Physical (well, those are all that I've gotten when I started morphing).

I suggest Kaiwan because it's the lowest level persona that has Tetrakarn already learned, so you guys can make use of this trick as early as possible.


----------



## Senju (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I guess I sort of beat the game.  I solved the mystery and cleared the fog.  Someone told me I only got the normal ending though.  Apparently you have to max out all social links to get the true ending.  DAMN!



You don't have to max out all the social links, but you do have to do some funky stuff before the protagonist leaves to go home in order to unlock a sequence that gets you to the true ending. I have 90 hours in it and I'm playing on normal, still working on beating the final final boss. The true last dungeon isn't difficult enough, you don't get enough EXP to level up. So it's taking me forever. I'm currently at level 83 and have a ways to go before I will feel comfortable trying to beat the final boss again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

I've started a new game + of course.  I want to add more Personas to my register.  

Thanks for the info, Senju.  I missed that scenario somehow of course.  Maybe I should buy a strategy guide or check gamefaqs or something.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 22, 2008)

I forgot what it's called but is there a dungeon near the end of the game that can be used to get everyone to level 99 quickly like in P3?


----------



## Senju (Dec 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I forgot what it's called but is there a dungeon near the end of the game that can be used to get everyone to level 99 quickly like in P3?



No, and that's what's making to so difficult to beat the true final boss -_-' I was really hoping there'd be something like that, but nope. The slow leveling is realllly making it difficult to find motivation to get to the true ending  

@Rukia: Naturalistic Fallacy. <--a good guide


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 22, 2008)

BEAT IT! Level 78, 70 hours. (probably about 5 hours from idling) Gonna max all social links in my NG+

I will admit, the storyline in P3 is much better. BUT, the gameplay and game flow in P4 is much better than P3's.



Protip: Get Loki jesus christ he's still good. He also looks 50x better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> BEAT IT! Level 78, 70 hours. (probably about 5 hours from idling) Gonna max all social links in my NG+
> 
> I will admit, the storyline in P3 is much better. BUT, the gameplay and game flow in P4 is much better than P3's.
> 
> ...


Did you get the true ending or just the normal ending?

I don't think I agree on the P3 storyline being better.  I thought the murder mystery was an extremely good/interesting story.  There were several twists and turns when it looked like we had caught the true killer.  All of the Social Link stories were superior to the ones from P3.

I thought P4 was better in every area except character quality.  Aigis, Main Character in 3, and Yukari were probably far superior to any of the characters introduced in P4.  The main character in particular just didn't appeal to me that much.  Weak character design.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Did you get the true ending or just the normal ending?
> 
> I don't think I agree on the P3 storyline being better.  I thought the murder mystery was an extremely good/interesting story.  There were several twists and turns when it looked like we had caught the true killer.  All of the Social Link stories were superior to the ones from P3.
> 
> I thought P4 was better in every area except character quality.  Aigis, Main Character in 3, and Yukari were probably far superior to any of the characters introduced in P4.  The main character in particular just didn't appeal to me that much.  Weak character design.



True ending. 

I thought the endings weren't as epic and awesome as P3. Aside from the end-game, the rest of the story was intriguing. But if you actually think about it, *spoilers* the characters really didn't find out anything for themselves, and technically only just got around to saving people. It also felt as if the true ending section of the game was just thrown together in a rush. I felt that they could have done a much better job at it. If things were put together *spoilers* for a good reason, not just some random dude with powers at a gas station looking for unique individuals, then I'd be more happy about the storyline.

I'll agree with you on the characters though. The characters in P3 all had drama between themselves and it gave you a better connection and feeling for them. In P4 it's just like, "Yay we're friends." Not that that's entirely a bad thing, but they lose a sense of deepness.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, you guys play through games quickly. I'm at 50 hours, and I'm only on October. I guess I spend too much time in the Velvet Room, trying to create the perfect persona for my level.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, I still own have beaten the game with the normal ending.  My Persona Registry is looking good though.  I have 68% completed already!  I'll probably keep playing till Ar Tonelico 2 comes out.  But this game made me more of a fan of the franchise; not less.  And I'm looking forward to Persona 5 (assuming it gets made some day.)  I wonder what system it will be on.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 22, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I have a bad habit of clicking through dialogue without reading sometimes.



i've found holding Triangle is excellent for skipping all the dialog.  On the third time I restarted the game before I even finished that castle, I would put somethign on that button, while I did other chores.  only comming back to pick dialog answers and stuff every once in a while.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a recipe for a Death White Rider with 6 elements and Spell Master.

On 10/26 (go to the Velvet Room on 10/25, just to make sure) make a Star Garuda. Doesn't matter what it's skills are. This is because fusion forecast should allow Garuda to learn Spell Master, and Garuda has Garudyne.

Star Garuda + Hierophant Cerberus = Moon Sui-ki (with Bufudyne, Garudyne, and Spell Master).

Make a Sun Tam Lin, and fill him with physical skills. Best case scenario would be if his only non-phys based skills are Ziodyne and Auto-Marakukaja.

Make a Lovers Raphael. Make sure to load it up with healing skills.

Moon Sui-ki + Sun Tam Lin + Lovers Raphael = Death White Rider w/ Agidyne (learns it), Bufudyne, Garudyne, Ziodyne, Hamaon(has it), Mudoon(has it), and Spell Master.

Getting the dynes are easy if you have a bunch of phys skills and healing skills as fodder on the other components, as White Rider doesn't like to inherit those. Getting Spell Master WITH the dynes is the hard part, and took me a long time. If any of your components have debuffs or agidyne, MAKE SURE you remove those as he will prefer inheriting those.

You can also replace Spell Master with whatever skill you want, especially if you're only looking for the 6 elements. I think Raphael also has Megidola, so having a White Rider that has all dynes, an almighty skill, and both instant death attacks should be great too.

EDIT: By the way, I'm in Heaven now too. The lack of weaknesses is really annoying, but I've found that they seem to be really susceptible to status ailments (Tentarafoo really helps, especially combined with Confuse Boost).


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2008)

> i've found holding Triangle is excellent for skipping all the dialog. On the third time I restarted the game before I even finished that castle, I would put somethign on that button, while I did other chores. only comming back to pick dialog answers and stuff every once in a while.


Meh...that's a silly way to play...this game is all about reading the dialog that happens.


I finally got my hands on an un-dub last night so i've been enjoying this, i just rescued akagi from her tower....i like how the bosses each represents the emotion of the person...like chie's one being a bunch of schoolgirls holding up that shadow or akagi's imprisoned bird.



Compared to p3 this feels better, the game allows you to control all chars...that rocks....and the story seems gold as ever. Though it does seem weird that they removed things like the tired smiley meter and a few parts of the day (there's no night life....which sucks...but i suppose that small town doesn't work like how the big city did in p3)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Aside from the difficulty of P4 early on, the game is starting to grow on me like P3 did. But I can't say it's better, yet...


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh YOU'RE BrownAzn >_>


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 24, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Aside from the difficulty of P4 early on, the game is starting to grow on me like P3 did. But I can't say it's better, yet...



The first few hours in I thought it was so much better then P3, and I absolutely thought P3 was an awesome game.  It does start out hard, not used to it because of how easy P3 was in the beginning.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2008)

There's this little enduring king thing that summons it's minions which are also pretty tough and hit hard and it has no weaknesses...that's just a regular foe....that caught me completely off guard....but so far it hasn't been overly difficult really. It'd be close to impossible for someone who has never had any contact with the series though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 24, 2008)

I just got this game today and I'm enjoying much more than P3 atm. Though right now the game just made me laugh so much I had to stop. I mean seriously, Teddie said "Fo' Sho."

About how many hours of gameplay would you guys say the game is?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2008)

90ish hours.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess it just depends on how long you really want to take. My run was around 70 hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2008)

60-70 hours.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2008)

Btw you guys remember early on reading that book about the manly stuff that gave you courage?

When i first saw the quote from it i laughed and thought "Kamina must have written this" .


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2008)

Time: 89 hrs, 57 m
Final Level: 84
Completed S-Links: 
investigation team
yosuke
yukiko
rise
chie
kou and daisuke
Sayoko
teddie
yumi
seekers of the truth

why did the game hafta end ;;_;;


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

^Damn, 84? I remember someone beating it at around 60-70.


----------



## Dave (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah well i got these personal goals for boss fights

15 for yukiko

25 for kanji

35 for rise/teddie

45 for void boss

55 for naoto

65 for the heaven boss


*Spoiler*: __ 



75 for the eye/adachi





*Spoiler*: __ 



85 for the izanami

and i didnt make it to 85 cause i was lazy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> 90ish hours.



People always get this game play stuff so out of hand. My buddy beat the main story line game in 32 to 36 hours.

RPG's are different with every player. Some people walk around for hours just admiring stuff. I mean seriously, no game ever has a solid 90 hour + Of gameplay (real content / gameplay),


I played blue dragon for 100 hours. But I did everything in the game around 40 hours in (story and spells..) also Leveling up is not "gameplay" at least imo it's not. 

LO was the same. I can name so many other RPG's.


RPG's depends on your play style. Do not fall into this ideal of "this game has 90 hours of gameplay content" because in reality it does not. 

Of course I have not played Persona 4 personally myself but this comes through experience of many RPG's and of course friends who play RPG's as well.



Anyways I cannot wait to get this game. Saldy I need a new ps2 (again) =/ but those are cheap now a days.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People always get this game play stuff so out of hand. My buddy beat the main story line game in 32 to 36 hours.
> 
> RPG's are different with every player. Some people walk around for hours just admiring stuff. I mean seriously, no game ever has a solid 90 hour + Of gameplay (real content / gameplay),
> 
> ...




By that logic it all depends on the person who plays, what if they don't like the game and quit after playing for 5 hours? Them being done with it after 5 hours means that that's the true length of the game for them? I'd rather not think that.


To me, the length of the game is defined by the time it takes you to accomplish *all* things set forth by it. If you don't do that, no matter how long you played, you haven't truly finished the game and what you have defined as the duration of your playthrough was simply incomplete.

To me gameplay = grinding too if it's fun, i enjoy learning new moves and obtaining new epic weapons and fighting really tough foes that wake me up with their pwnage, why should something i enjoy be viewed as a lesser pleasure than the "real gameplay" which simply is unskippable story battles? (i'm not bagging on the story, i love it....i just don't think it's the only good part of an rpg)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2008)

If they quit then that would mean they did not beat the game. So no that would not count and no it does not go by the logic I used. I should have explained more on that. My logic is based on the assumption that they play through the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People always get this game play stuff so out of hand. My buddy beat the main story line game in 32 to 36 hours.
> 
> RPG's are different with every player. Some people walk around for hours just admiring stuff. I mean seriously, no game ever has a solid 90 hour + Of gameplay (real content / gameplay),
> 
> ...



32 hours? Goddamn man that's the fastest time I've seen so far. I've put 24-25 hours in and I'm only in august. I believe I'm only half way so another 25 hours would make it around 50 hours and I'm pretty fast in rpgs. 

Persona 3 was almost 90 hours. For most it was 70. shin megami actually are pretty long games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Persona 3 was 90 hours on my first time... But about 5 of those hours came from idling.

FES took me 70 hours... And The Answer took me close to 20.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If they quit then that would mean they did not beat the game. So no that would not count and no it does not go by the logic I used. I should have explained more on that. My logic is based on the assumption that they play through the game.



Therein lies my point, to me you have NOT beaten/played through the game if you haven't maxed out and obtained everything and beaten all things put into it for you to beat. Finishing the storymode is just that, a part of finishing the whole game....but not the entire deal by any means. Do they need to really make a "FES" for you to do all that stuff and feel like it's a part of finishing the game? Cause that's basically playing the name game...FES was 27 hours of "pointless grinding" (albeit fun...but not more fun than the general grinding...well metis was fun to use but my point still stands ) and a few bits and pieces of storymode....they could have just put all that grinding into the main game in the form of a last superdungeon and have p3 keep on till the events of FES fold out without a need for 3 hours of fighting for 10 minutes of dialog which kinda kills off the immersion to the story.



My first time finishing p3 was around 86 hours.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Finishing everything in P3 wasn't hard at all. =) All the quests and S. Links were pretty easy.

P4 is a little more on the difficulty to finish everything... At least in one playthrough.

w00t I'm now in September.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 30, 2008)

PS: On my second playthrough, Maybe 110 hours or so. Need just about 10 more days to max out all links. However, I'm already in December, so I need to hurry shit up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nanako is loli material.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 30, 2008)

So things went smoother than expected and I've maxed out all social links aside from Judgment and Empress(Trumpeter, need to be level 67). I also have about 10 days to spare, which is way more than enough to tackle the dungeon.

In all honesty, I think the Social Links in P3 have more depth to them than these ones. I also believe the same for the characters. I dunno, the little stories behind the characters just seemed lacking.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I forgot what it's called but is there a dungeon near the end of the game that can be used to get everyone to level 99 quickly like in P3?



Not sure if anyone answered this and not sure if the dungeon is FES exclusive, but the dungeon is called Monad, and it only appears after you beat The Reaper.

On another note, anyone got a good way to survive against Mitsuo's Shadow?
I always seem to get one-shotted when he uses his Evil Smile and Ghastly Whail on the same turn.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Therein lies my point, to me you have NOT beaten/played through the game if you haven't maxed out and obtained everything and beaten all things put into it for you to beat. Finishing the storymode is just that, a part of finishing the whole game....but not the entire deal by any means. Do they need to really make a "FES" for you to do all that stuff and feel like it's a part of finishing the game? Cause that's basically playing the name game...FES was 27 hours of "pointless grinding" (albeit fun...but not more fun than the general grinding...well metis was fun to use but my point still stands ) and a few bits and pieces of storymode....they could have just put all that grinding into the main game in the form of a last superdungeon and have p3 keep on till the events of FES fold out without a need for 3 hours of fighting for 10 minutes of dialog which kinda kills off the immersion to the story.
> 
> 
> 
> My first time finishing p3 was around 86 hours.



Sorry grinding is retarded. Grinding just for the fact to get your guys "super strong"is not game-play it's elitism. That's all. You can try and justify it all you want.


@chemistry

What do you mean by lacking? Depth to the stories or does it feel like it was rushed?


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 31, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Not sure if anyone answered this and not sure if the dungeon is FES exclusive, but the dungeon is called Monad, and it only appears after you beat The Reaper.
> 
> On another note, anyone got a good way to survive against Mitsuo's Shadow?
> I always seem to get one-shotted when he uses his Evil Smile and Ghastly Whail on the same turn.



There is no Monad or any dungeon of the such. You get one of the character's ultimate weapons, the best armor, or an omnipotent orb(null everything) after you kill the reaper.

For leveling purposes, there is a auto-leveling exploit where you basically leave the game idle for an hour or two.


Evil Smile and Ghastly Whail on the same turn? I think that's just really unlucky. I guess if you're really scared about it, use a resist fear accessory. Other than that, I don't think you should be worried about it. At most only one or two people will get feared, and you should have to items or magic to revive people.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> What do you mean by lacking? Depth to the stories or does it feel like it was rushed?



Depth to the stories and characters. It just felt like there was more drama and seriousness to go through in P3 links, and less connection with the characters in P4.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sorry grinding is retarded. Grinding just for the fact to get your guys "super strong"is not game-play it's elitism. That's all. You can try and justify it all you want.
> 
> 
> @chemistry
> ...



Huh what are you talking about, weren't you the one who actually leveled your characters for no reason in blue dragon?


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh what are you talking about, weren't you the one who actually leveled your characters for no reason in blue dragon?


Doesn't contradict Goku's point...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2008)

But it is part of the gameplay. Battle system is part of it. Actually leveling your characters/stats is part of the gameplay. gaining new levels is achieving something as much as collecting another pokemon or gaining a legendary item in final fantasy. It's still part of the gameplay, just something i wouldn't care to do.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2008)

I miss the EXP cards in the shuffle in P3...

Now I have to grind more and hope for a Moon Card in Shuffle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> PS: On my second playthrough, Maybe 110 hours or so. Need just about 10 more days to max out all links. However, I'm already in December, so I need to hurry shit up.



I lolled...hard. 




> Sorry grinding is retarded. Grinding just for the fact to get your guys "super strong"is not game-play it's elitism. That's all. You can try and justify it all you want.



Not grinding for the sake of grinding and being l33t, grinding for the sake of beating the super strong "stronger than the final boss" fights and learning your best skills. Think final limit breaks from ffvii-viii....you didn't need them to beat either game's fnal bosses...but they were cool to have nevertheless and needed for emerald/ruby-omega weapon respectively.

 Also i doubt elitism can play a part on a non-online game where you don't have somebody else to compare your guys to.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 31, 2008)

Yoshitsune is so imbalanced. With power charge, Hassou Tobi adds up to about 2100 damage on the Reaper. The whole game just became so much easier...


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 31, 2008)

Gah, I've had the game since Christmas, and only managed to reach Yukiko's shadow.

Maybe it was the super long intro, but I'm having trouble getting into this game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 1, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Gah, I've had the game since Christmas, and only managed to reach Yukiko's shadow.
> 
> Maybe it was the super long intro, but I'm having trouble getting into this game.



I stopped there too, Im gonna go back once my sister stops playing the game constantly.  I've been dealing with my other games I got for Christmas.  This game is great, story is engaging, but to keep myself spoiler-free, Im staying away from the television my sister is on.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 1, 2009)

I got the undub version working(Japanese VAs, English text), and it feels good to clearly compare the voice overs. I heavily recommend it if you're a sucker for Japanese voices, it's pretty interesting.

If you're wondering, you can use your English save file on it, as it's basically the English version, they just hacked JP voice overs in.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> I got the undub version working(Japanese VAs, English text), and it feels good to clearly compare the voice overs. I heavily recommend it if you're a sucker for Japanese voices, it's pretty interesting.
> 
> If you're wondering, you can use your English save file on it, as it's basically the English version, they just hacked JP voice overs in.



That's what i've been using all along. I never even tested the english voices . I never got why they named Kuma Teddie in the dub....kuma = bear in japanese...and Kuma is a mascot more than a teddy bear anyways lol.


Btw i just got the bad ending....good thing i saved before that whole deal lol.


Maybe that person who said they finished the game in 36 hours stopped playing the game after the bad ending instead of going through the real ending...it would explain a lot...i have below 60 hours with fighting every "extra" shadow boss in each dungeon and i'm playing it with all my attention so someone skipping dialogs and rushing through it could do it in much less for sure.

Oh and that crossdressing thing...i never cringed so hard while playing a game in my entire life....yosuke's one was by far the scariest thing i've seen in gaming history.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That's what i've been using all along. I never even tested the english voices



I like the dub so far, only problem are some of Chie's lines. Which is kind of a shame since she's my favorite at the moment.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't tell me she talks street or something lol. (my mind went there cause they have translated her "osu"  (a martial arts expression) into "yooooo"...and other similar things)


Also, do they use the honorifics in english too...cause i've seen countless senpai (from risecchi mainly ) and a bunch of san and kun in the text that corresponded with what was said in japanese...which would make no sense to be spoken in english.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

No, just the voice actor's delivery is flat sometimes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He hasn't been thrown into the TV yet, but am I right in thinking that Kanji's problems are of sexual orientation?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> No, just the voice actor's delivery is flat sometimes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes and no, the shadow manifests itself as such but it's only part of the real deal...i don't wanna spoil too much.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 2, 2009)

So I beat the game today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the mystery got a bit tiring with how many twists it ended up having.  I suppose all of the red herrings had some role in the actual thing, though.

Also, this was my first Persona game.  Does the main character kill one of the creation gods with taking out Izanami or what?  The story went pretty suddenly from having just guys with problems being empowered by the TV world to facing what seems to be an actual god.

Otherwise, though, I thought the game was fantastic.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I lolled...hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were not needed for those weapons.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't played the game yet, but the character Shirogane looks like an attempt to allow fans of Persona 3 to fantasise about the main character without being gay about it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I haven't played the game yet, but the character Shirogane looks like an attempt to allow fans of Persona 3 to fantasise about the main character *without being gay about it.*



How'd you find out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm still on Void Quest. Do I really need to go through the Empress Social link? 

I'm playing Tales of Vesperia and Valkyria Chronicles at the same time. P4 is too hardcore for me to get back in to gaming. I've been out for awhile and I've gotten lazy.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 2, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> How'd you find out.



I was spulunking through Persona 3 fanworks, when a picture of the main character was tagged as being from Persona 4, and this confused me.  I think they're very similar in appearance, even accounting for the artstyles being the same.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm still on Void Quest. Do I really need to go through the Empress Social link?
> 
> I'm playing Tales of Vesperia and Valkyria Chronicles at the same time. P4 is too hardcore for me to get back in to gaming. I've been out for awhile and I've gotten lazy.



The boss on that one is damn hard....i used a soma to get through it lol.

Not sure on empress...i just focus on mastering the S-links of the main chars since they get new moves in battle. Up till level 65 i haven't come across any epic empress persona that i wanted to use but didn't cause i lacked the Slink.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 2, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm still on Void Quest. Do I really need to go through the Empress Social link?



You don't have to any social link if you want.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Empress Social Link seems like a bitch to max out... I'll try to do it near the end of the game but damn, I doubt I can do it.

Voids Quest Boss is hard? I thought it was pretty easy. My MC was level 50 and I beat him without much effort. Use Black Frost w/ Blaze Vow(Accessory found in Voids Quest Treasure Chests) + Tarakuja + Mind Charge + Fire Amp + Agidyne. You'll be doing 1000 dmg each hit if done correctly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Empress Social Link seems like a bitch to max out... I'll try to do it near the end of the game but damn, I doubt I can do it.
> 
> Voids Quest Boss is hard? I thought it was pretty easy. My MC was level 50 and I beat him without much effort. Use Black Frost w/ Blaze Vow(Accessory found in Voids Quest Treasure Chests) + Tarakuja + Mind Charge + Fire Amp + Agidyne. You'll be doing 1000 dmg each hit if done correctly.



You were way higher of a level than me i suppose. I was in the low 40s with the entire party (i play all chars, not just 3 and the MC). Also i tend to have my MC be a mellee type with a change only to exploit weaknesses (unless i have a really epic magic persona) and have the rest of the party do the mage work...it's my idea of balance...sometimes works sometimes doesn't.

I got a random decarabia as a wild card a bit after that part of the game and it got agidyne and fire amp so he'd do like 300+ easy unbuffed...so yeah with mataru and charge i can see how you'd nail 1000 dmg....the strongest hit i did on that damn boss was a wee bit over 200 with kanji's cruel strike once the shell was destroyed...for some reason the team beatup move for when the enemy is knocked down hit that thing for less...>_>.


Also, didn't that think use dekaja a lot? After a while i didn't have enough MP to maintain any buffs...and the thing build up it's shell like 4 times...ran out of MP....it was either use a soma or lose and go and grind for 3 hours...and i wasn't gonna the last 30 minutes of my life go to waste lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

So i decided to get the bad ending on purpose to restart the game with the money and personas. It seems easier for me that way I know how much to level up my characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> So i decided to get the bad ending on purpose to restart the game with the money and personas. It seems easier for me that way I know how much to level up my characters.



You didn't have to restart, if you save before the bad ending happens you can go on with the game instead of playing it over again, i did that exact thing yesterday lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You didn't have to restart, if you save before the bad ending happens you can go on with the game instead of playing it over again, i did that exact thing yesterday lol.



Yeah, I know. But I  was only at level 59 or something and its harder to raise the levels extremely fast at the end. I have mulitple saves, so one is a new beginning from bad ending, then I also got on the path to the good ending.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Yeah, I know. But I  was only at level 59 or something and its harder to raise the levels extremely fast at the end. I have mulitple saves, so one is a new beginning from bad ending, then I also got on the path to the good ending.



If you just don't finish the dungeon by the deadline, the game can send you back in time one week.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Really? I didn't know that. I thought it just gave you game over. Do you get to keep your stats?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 2, 2009)

Well you do get game over, but in case of situations like this, they offer that option so you don't have to entirely start over.

I think it saves what you had exactly a week before the deadline and you get rolled back to that.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah okay. Thats good still maybe i will play off my old game save then


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You were way higher of a level than me i suppose. I was in the low 40s with the entire party (i play all chars, not just 3 and the MC). Also i tend to have my MC be a mellee type with a change only to exploit weaknesses (unless i have a really epic magic persona) and have the rest of the party do the mage work...it's my idea of balance...sometimes works sometimes doesn't.
> 
> I got a random decarabia as a wild card a bit after that part of the game and it got agidyne and fire amp so he'd do like 300+ easy unbuffed...so yeah with mataru and charge i can see how you'd nail 1000 dmg....the strongest hit i did on that damn boss was a wee bit over 200 with kanji's cruel strike once the shell was destroyed...for some reason the team beatup move for when the enemy is knocked down hit that thing for less...>_>.
> 
> ...



Wait... my bad, My MC was level 52 when I fought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naoto's Shadow


. I was 40 when I fought Voids Quest Boss.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't tell me she talks street or something lol. (my mind went there cause they have translated her "osu"  (a martial arts expression) into "yooooo"...and other similar things)
> 
> 
> Also, do they use the honorifics in english too...cause i've seen countless senpai (from risecchi mainly ) and a bunch of san and kun in the text that corresponded with what was said in japanese...which would make no sense to be spoken in english.



Only sometimes to you here "San" and "Kun" but Senpai is there, which is fine. It doesn't sound forced or anything. The dub is actually great and like someone said besides Chie OK voice everyone else is good, even great at times.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

Only voice I hate is teddie's.
*Spoiler*: _best to spoiler tag this i guess_ 



I hate his voice even more when he is human, don't mind it much in his bear suit


 Everyone else's is great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Love teddie's, his voice is funny


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

His just...gets annoying. Though I have heard the original, and for once I actually think their's is worse then the dub version.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate Rise's voice in JP, omg, i wanna smack the bitch. I like her english VA by miles.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I hate Rise's voice in JP, omg, i wanna smack the bitch. I like her english VA by miles.



Her VA is a very famous tsundere actor actually...i love her lol.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I hate Rise's voice in JP, omg, i wanna smack the bitch. I like her english VA by miles.



oh yeah, her's did suck too in JP. I forgot about her


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Her VA is a very famous tsundere actor actually...i love her lol.



I don't give a shit if she's as famous as Micheal Jackson, i hate her goddamn nails on chalk screech she does. She's OK when she talks normally but that's about it.


----------



## Dave (Jan 2, 2009)

what about naoto?

SOMEONE FINISH THIS ONE OFF

sounds like she is in labor


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I don't give a shit if she's as famous as Micheal Jackson, i hate her goddamn nails on chalk screech she does. She's OK when she talks normally but that's about it.



I find that cute, the kyaa is a very typical kind of screech for her char type....and i welcomed it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2009)

.... Kanji's English VA is the best VActing in both versions. Period.

But anyways... I'm getting close to November now.... Hopefully I think I can max out all my S. Links except maybe Empress since that one I doubt I can do... But I'll still try it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I find that cute, the kyaa is a very typical kind of screech for her char type....and i welcomed it.



Well I'm always open to anyone's opinion, but damn man you must have strong ears. This is about the only voice i wanna block out in the JP version from the main voices. 

For the rest i believe Chie voice is better in Japanese and Naoto is about even. Don't love either for that one. 

Kanji and Yosuke are just awesome in English and easily better then Japanese. 

Rise in English is quite nice when she doesn't go all "i'm a movie star" thing. And Yukiko are fine in both for me so i don't really care. 

Teddie, i like alot better in English. In Japanese doesn't sound goofy enough. 

Rest are about even, i don't really care what voice they are. Just glad the voice i actually understand is nicely done


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 3, 2009)

Dave said:


> what about naoto?
> 
> SOMEONE FINISH THIS ONE OFF
> 
> sounds like she is in labor



ITS QUITE TENACIOUS


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 3, 2009)

I find Dojima's and Kanji's voice to be the best. In fact, my favorite lines in the game mostly come from Kanji, from the "RENOVATE your ass!" to "It's so cute it's gonna give you diabetes; the instantly fatal kind!".

Yosuke and Nanako were pretty good too, but then again I've heard Lowenthal's voice a billion times already. He did well as Yosuke though.

Rise, Yukiko, and Teddie's... there are times that I hate them, there are times when I love them. 

Chie's is average.

I didn't like Naoto's voice at all.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 3, 2009)

Kanji is the best, I agree. So is Yosuke. 

I liked Yukiko's shadow voice more than just Yukiko. 

I didn't mind Naoto's at all, I didn't like it at some parts but never though it sucked. 

Rise's just fit who she was. Her voice matched her character.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering something.

How do the people in the TV world survive for long periods of time?

I mean in Persona 3 Fuuka survived because only like 12 hours actually passed, but in 4 I end up leaving people in there for two or more weeks, how do you figure they survive without food or water?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2009)

^Maybe because..... I don't know. The killer likes to take his time?

FUCK, I got Hierophant to Rank 9 but I couldn't max it out before November and now I'm officially screwed over. Fucking guide didn't warn me about that.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm like a floor away from The World Balance boss, any crucial advice I should know anyone?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 3, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I'm like a floor away from The World Balance boss, any crucial advice I should know anyone?



Umm... don't die..?

Is the World Balance boss in Heaven? I suggest you have Black Frost by that time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 4, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> PS: On my second playthrough, Maybe 110 hours or so. Need just about 10 more days to max out all links. However, I'm already in December, so I need to hurry shit up.



Ah fuck you Nanako.  That shit is stuck in my head again...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 4, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Umm... don't die..?
> 
> Is the World Balance boss in Heaven? I suggest you have Black Frost by that time.



Pretty easy boss actually.

The hippie angel was easy too.

I think I must've overleveled.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 5, 2009)

Playing it now (40+ hours) and like it more than P3. Aside from Suikoden series, this one probably my favourite on PS2. 

Would be nice idea for one of the S. Link in Persona 5:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2009)

^Too hot, Nana-CHan. =D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn...i can already see the doujins....she already calls the MC onichan but they're only cousins or something...it's like they spelled it out for the fanartists .



Btw i finished the game...kinda expected more from the last boss to tell ya the truth, probably i had too high of an expectation from the way Nyx acted in p3...the final boss gave up too easily imo...but it was a nice game altogether. I liked the gameplay more than p3 obviously with being able to control all the party (kinda missed the fusion spells though)...same goes for char stories...but the main game story of p3 was better in my opinion.

Took me just below 70 hours.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Moonshine (Jan 6, 2009)

^ that is pretty awesome. Kanji looks spot on.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2009)

I got past the school camping trip today, and man...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yosuke is a fucking douche and a sleeze.

I mean, You saved Kanji's life, I don't think rape would've crossed his mind. And carrying around the bathing suits...no wonder I haven't progressed his S.link in a while.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I got past the school camping trip today, and man...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, come on man, i laughed my ass off with withe bathing suits.

Don't take things so seriously, he's not really being serious most of the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Yosuke is awesome. Even if he's a bit of a ass at times


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2009)

Better than Junpei.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> Would be nice idea for one of the S. Link in Persona 5:


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2009)

Nanako feels like a kid sister, don't care if she's hot at 16 ^ it just don't feel right even in a video game


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone remember what level they were when they fought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Izanami?




I'm trying to get a estimate on whether I am too low to win or not, I'm at 75.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 7, 2009)

Ugh. I'm never gonna finish the Fox's S.link because I'm so bad at fishing! DAMN YOU OLD MAN AND WANTING TO SEE A ~HUGE FISH~ GO TO THE AQUARIUM. GAWD.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Anyone remember what level they were when they fought
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



About 75 as well. It's tough, so grind if you want to have an easier time.

Also, what Persona do you have right now?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2009)

They're dressed up as their Persona, just in a very cheap fashion.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 7, 2009)

MrCinos said:


>



 at the last two. I love the special attack


----------



## Miss Dede (Jan 7, 2009)

*Want this game so much !*
Though still yet to play Persona 3 ^_^''


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2009)

lolol juness

so nanako


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2009)

I want P4 badly. :[


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 7, 2009)

Dave said:


> lolol juness
> 
> so nanako



Actually that's what the MC is saying.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 7, 2009)

MrCinos said:


>



That special attack is made of WIN!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol just looked at special attack, funny indeed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 8, 2009)

Beat the game 66 hours and 55 minutes.

I liked it a lot, one of the better games I have played recently, I still thought that Persona 3 was better though.


----------



## Midus (Jan 9, 2009)

Went to Estarland. Wanted either Persona 4 or Yakuza 2. Ended up choosing Yakuza 2. Did I make the right choice. I plan on eventually getting Persona 4, but I'm playing FFXII now so it seemed kind of redundant to try another JRPG at the same time.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 9, 2009)

Midus said:


> Went to Estarland. Wanted either Persona 4 or Yakuza 2. Ended up choosing Yakuza 2. Did I make the right choice. I plan on eventually getting Persona 4, but I'm playing FFXII now so it seemed kind of redundant to try another JRPG at the same time.



I think you answered your own question.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2009)

Completed. =D

Difficulty: Normal
Level: 87
Time: 72 hrs. 1 min.
S. Links Maxed: All S. Links maxed except for Hierophant(Rk. 9) and Empress(Rk. 1).
True Ending Unlocked


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn this game is great.  I hope someone is working on Persona 5 right now.

I am on my second play through.  Unfortunately, I got the regular ending the first time instead of the true ending.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 10, 2009)

My copy of Persona3 will arrive by post on Tuesday. 

If it's worth it then I will buy Persona4 for sure. <3

Ugh...I hate being late playing those games that are always talked about.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 10, 2009)

Agitation said:


> My copy of Persona3 will arrive by post on Tuesday.
> 
> If it's worth it then I will buy Persona4 for sure. <3
> 
> Ugh...I hate being late playing those games that are always talked about.



Did you buy the regular P3 or P3 FES?

Its worth it if you like rpgs

I do too, but still better late then never.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally finished the game. 

Difficulty: Normal
Level: 86
Time: 88 hrs. 56 min. 
All S. Links Maxed.
True Ending 

I hope there will be recurring characters in P5. As it was Chihiro in P4.

~~~
Started *Pesona: Innocent Sin* (recently translated). Characters are very good. MC's girlfriend Liza also like Chie - martial artist =] 
And there is a Joker as main (or not main) villian.


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Atlus,

Thanks for creating the greatest game in a while. It reminds me of a NI game with a slice of lice anime RPG sense. 

Also thanks for creating Shadow Kanji, one of the greatest bosses ever.

I seriously feel this way.

So yea, I take it everyone here thinks this game is the best thing last year for the PS2 as well.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, I definitely enjoyed this game. It was a step in the right direction for the series, though if this keeps up I will miss the darker atmosphere present in the earlier Personas. I kind of wanted the bosses (especially the true final boss) to be more challenging, but I blame Yoshitsune for making every boss after his creation look weak and obsolete. 

The Slink system was pretty good, so hopefully it makes a comeback in the next game, but I'm confident that Atlus will still make Persona enjoyable even if they change its mechanics. 

Here's hoping a Persona 5 is in the works! Better story, better SLinks, better gameplay, more personas, Nyarlathotep, Philemon, and much more!


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2009)

No more traps.  Reverse or otherwise.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck yes needs moar traps.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2009)

Some fanart (400+ images):
(source)
and
(source)


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 14, 2009)

I second Wesley's motion. Definitely.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 18, 2009)

At the Ending junction. Saw two bad endings. Gonna attempt to get the true ending tomorrow. Bitter bitter resentment flows through my body.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2009)

btw, a new Persona game announced.

Supposedly this is a remake/port of the first Persona for a PSP. Please let it be a remake, the original graphics sucked big time and I can't stand anymore ports. >.> CT, SO, etc. etc.

ummm, I found out about this at neogaf if you anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

Man, I am not very far in the game (Only on the third main dungeon) but Ai is definatly the best girl so far.

The Temperance MILF isn'y bad either, but I don't see that going anywhere.

And do I eventually get someone decent to replace Yukiko?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Man, I am not very far in the game (Only on the third main dungeon) but Ai is definatly the best girl so far.
> 
> The Temperance MILF isn'y bad either, but I don't see that going anywhere.
> 
> And do I eventually get someone decent to replace Yukiko?



Yuki has an amazing mana pool, i used her all the way to the end...and she's the only fire-user/healer outside the MC so unless you're always gonna hang with a good magic persona with fire and healing spells...i'd try to make use of yukiko .


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yuki has an amazing mana pool, i used her all the way to the end...and she's the only fire-user/healer outside the MC so unless you're always gonna hang with a good magic persona with fire and healing spells...i'd try to make use of yukiko .



I think the problem I had with her was that in Kanji's dungeon, almost nothing is really weak against fire, except those Killer Twins.  But she is so horribly slow, that atleast one of them will always put up a fire shield before she gets a turn against them.  Even the final boss in the dungeon, Nice guy is good against Ice/Fire, and Tough guy Physical/Fire.  Giving her the shaft to the very end of that place.

So for the entire course of the level, I found I was just using her for Healing outside of combat.  A duty I would rather have had my MC doing since he had Invigorate 2, and I would have to fork out less to the fox.  Really, she was a liability more then anything that entire time


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 18, 2009)

Through most of the game my MC's MP was too precious to waste on healing...till i made satan with invigorate 3 i just used it as a strong knockdown or if it was ultra necessary as a last ditch healing tool.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Through most of the game my MC's MP was too precious to waste on healing...till i made satan with invigorate 3 i just used it as a strong knockdown or if it was ultra necessary as a last ditch healing tool.



Well, all I really used in that entire dungeon was a Sarasvati I had given like 3 elements to (with invigorate 2) and a Rakshasa which leveled almost everything in it's way, and didn't need mana to do so.

So he had the mana to burn, as long as I regened it back.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Man, I am not very far in the game (Only on the third main dungeon) but Ai is definatly the best girl so far.
> 
> The Temperance MILF isn'y bad either, but I don't see that going anywhere.
> 
> And do I eventually get someone decent to replace Yukiko?



Yukiko remains your healer I'm afraid.


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2009)

you could also use MC or teddie

but i used yukiko


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I finally got the game a few weeks back, and I'm very pleased on how the gameplay is. It's so much like P3, but with some enhancements.

Over all, I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 18, 2009)

You do get Teddie later on, but Yukiko is really useful until late into the game.

I'd say that Yukiko is really good if you like a healer that can spam Salvation and can also nuke enemies as she has a high MAG stat and high SP pool.

Teddie is really good if you like a healer that can spam Mediarahan and can support you with Matarukaja/Marakukaja.

I use Yukiko a lot when I trek dungeons, but I usually switch to Teddie on boss fights.

Oh and btw, regarding personas, try to get Trumpeter and Yoshitsune later on. Those two personas, once you level them up enough, gain the two (IMO) most useful skills in-game: Debilitate for the former and Hassou Tobi for the latter.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

I shat bricks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2009)

lolol Japanese are so funny.


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 20, 2009)

@pic 

I really need to start playing this game again, but i don't have time with school and work


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> lolol Japanese are so funny.



It was in China and the guy upside down is actually dead.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2009)

China? I'm surprised that wasn't Korea.

Still funny for me at least.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> It was in China and the guy upside down is actually dead.



So the cheerfully coloured banners are a real attempt at isolating the area?  A poor man's police tape?


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2009)

oh shit the fog the fog!?!

must venture into tv......


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So the cheerfully coloured banners are a real attempt at isolating the area?  A poor man's police tape?



Yes, lol China.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 21, 2009)

Beware the fog... hm, maybe I should try looking at my tv during midnight...


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 23, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> lolol Japanese are so funny.



Great sig, was just curious who is the guy siting on the floor meant to be? I know the one standing is the main character from P3 and the one sat down is the main character from p4 but who is the third guy on the floor?


----------



## Adachi (Jan 30, 2009)

I WANT THIS GAME SO BADLY

GOD DAMN


----------



## Zrco (Jan 30, 2009)

Did anyone else think..


*Spoiler*: __ 



The killer was the MC's shadow? It would have been weird but...meh


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 3, 2009)

Beat the game two days ago.

Like Persona 3, it was pure sex all the way through. Gotta hand it to Atlus. They sure know how to make addicting as fuck RPGs.

SMT <3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Great sig, was just curious who is the guy siting on the floor meant to be? I know the one standing is the main character from P3 and the one sat down is the main character from p4 but who is the third guy on the floor?



He's the main character of Persona Trinity Soul.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 4, 2009)

Link

Persona 1 full on psp remake is on the works....


----------



## Zetta (Feb 4, 2009)

March 13, 2009

Dammit Atlus... I want my EU release already.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

So sexy it is. But I heard bad things about the battle system in the first two games. I tried the second one, didn't really mix with me too well.

I wonder if they'll add social links to this remake...


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So sexy it is. But I heard bad things about the battle system in the first two games. I tried the second one, didn't really mix with me too well.
> 
> I wonder if they'll add social links to this remake...



I bet the battle system is gonna be like p3-4.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 4, 2009)

They're just adjusting the battle tempo, not giving it a complete overhaul. Then again, details are non-existant for now so...


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 4, 2009)

Battle system for Persona 2 wasn't that bad, you just had to adjust the character's actions according to the situation; other than that, you can just leave them alone. I also liked the fact that fusion spells were a bit more useful in their system, compared to P3's mix raids, as they actually provided incentives to using the fusion spells (mutations, faster rank ups).

We'll just have to see what they can do for P1.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

P3 and P4 battle system was made for the lazy man... Like me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> P3 and P4 battle system was made for the lazy man... Like me.



P3 somewhat with being able to only directly control the MC yes...p4 was a perfect turn based rpg though...you're way more lazy button mashing in your average action game or fighter compared to the thought processes that take place when you're fighting a tough foe in an rpg.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2009)

Triangle button makes the battle system even easier.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 5, 2009)

P1 is going to stay in first person mode, meaning absolute headaches and FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF moments in the final dungeon.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2009)

Who knows. Like I said, no real details and our files at the office have nothing more to tell me. For all we know, they'll change that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 14, 2009)

FINALLY bought the game

The fucking opening had me hooked.

just beat yosuke's shadow and got his persona.

I absolutely love this game, the graphics are great, the music is awesome, the entire atmosphere is wonderful.

anything I should think about while playing the game?


----------



## Zetta (Apr 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> FINALLY bought the game
> 
> The fucking opening had me hooked.
> 
> ...



Go for the victim first and do SLs later.

If you got some spare time (usually during rain since few SLs feel like hanging out), go in the dungeon and grind for the next boss. Rainy days give better fusion boosts and items.


----------



## Sindri (Apr 14, 2009)

Got this game the other day after walking all round the city centre looking for it i went to about six shops.  Like Persona 3 i've had to pry myself away from it to do other things.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> FINALLY bought the game
> 
> The fucking opening had me hooked.
> 
> ...



Get you party members social links to 10 as fast as possible.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 14, 2009)

Nanako and Dojima too. I made the mistake of not being able to finish Dojima's in time...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2009)

Well this will be the first persona il really play so il probably need to play it twice to really get the hang of it.

im being the nice guy right now, next time il be a asshole


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 23, 2009)

I havent played this one yet, but in the opinion of who did, is this release as good as persona 3?! I'm having a blast with persona 3 and if 4 is even better then i'll start playing right away as well (i just recently found out the awesomeness of persona games ).

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 23, 2009)

Persona 4 is better than Persona 3.  The game takes a lot of the game play elements and refines them.  That said, I'd recommend finishing Persona 3 first.  You won't get spoiled by playing the games out of order, but Persona 3 is still a very good game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 23, 2009)

Ooh, this bump was convenient for me. I was just about to do it myself.

As soon as I get another PS2, I'm giving this game a go. I have no previous familiarity with this series, but for some reason this game stands out to me. 

I hear it's pretty long, so as long as I completely play through it, I should justify the purchase.


----------



## Sindri (Aug 23, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> Persona 4 is better than Persona 3.  The game takes a lot of the game play elements and refines them.  That said, I'd recommend finishing Persona 3 first.  You won't get spoiled by playing the games out of order, but Persona 3 is still a very good game.



Yeah you do get spoiled.  One of the characters more or less says what happens at the end of Persona 3 after you fight them as a sub boss not saying who since i dunno if you wanna be spoiled but you'll know who it is.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought there was something new about Persona 4.

Like... P4P?


----------

